# releasing gas rpm falls to zero stalls



## lagwaggy (Sep 7, 2004)

hi everyone im new to this thread  okay i have this big problem w/ my 240s i had it tuned up, cleaned throttle, fuel injectors and yet after the service my car would die out if i release the gas  if i rev the car beyond 3ooo rpm and release the gas thats when the rpm will drop fast to zero and wont idle...i tried shifting to neutral after slowing down but to no avail it doesnt work.. one more thing the other day i drove it like an hour then put gas on then suddenly it works fine... but most of the time it dies out on me.. please help


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

look for a vacuum hose leak


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Or your air hose to your idle control system is blocked.......


----------



## HybridAndy (Jul 26, 2004)

You mentioned cleaned throttle? I'm assuming you pulled the TB off and cleaned it. Is it possible the gasket was damaged and not sealing completely now?


----------



## lagwaggy (Sep 7, 2004)

one more thing the car cannot shift right... it needs to go to 6-7 rpm before it can shift to 2nd gear... i went to the service and they keep on blaming the transmisssion actually i didnt get a good annswer from them *grrrrrrrrrrrr so what ya think guys? do you think its the tranny is the reason im havin this problem? should i get a new tranny?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

thats pretty drastic - narrow it down by eliminating all the cheap-to-fix stuff first


----------



## lagwaggy (Sep 7, 2004)

yeah i did check all the easy to do parts and im not gettin an answer i might go to another shop here in nj who knows alot about 240sx probably i might get an srswap or a manual conversion im just so unsure about spendin so much and throwing the KA lolz well thanks guys


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

most older automatics shift off of two things vacum (engine load) and fluid pressure (engine rpm) if it is not shifting right sounds like you have a vac problem check that the tech did not mix up a vac line or two some are ported and others not so that could give alot of grief. Only time I would worry about replacing the tranny is when it won't shift period shifts eraticly slips/grinds or stutters(in and out of gear) other than that it is likly a control problem when was your last tranny fluid change


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

Check your IACV hose connection and the unit itself. Try raising the idle and see if that does anything.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

mille-16i said:


> most older automatics shift off of two things vacum (engine load) and fluid pressure (engine rpm) if it is not shifting right sounds like you have a vac problem check that the tech did not mix up a vac line or two some are ported and others not so that could give alot of grief. Only time I would worry about replacing the tranny is when it won't shift period shifts eraticly slips/grinds or stutters(in and out of gear) other than that it is likly a control problem when was your last tranny fluid change


The Jatco Automatics dont work like that, they use a small computer that reads the TPS....


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

might be worthwhile to swap out the TPS then


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

Nizmodore said:


> The Jatco Automatics dont work like that, they use a small computer that reads the TPS....


good thing I said most


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

i think it your rear diff...friend had this same problem, changed his diff to a Z32(drifting got to him) and his car werked fine...i dont know how or y, but sumthin 2 think about...


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

thats a bit out there seeing as a diff has nothing to do with the engine


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

yea, i know, but like i said, i dont know how or why it worked...i guess his was just stuck and wouldnt allow the engine to spin freely or sumtin...jus forget that i said that...


----------



## lagwaggy (Sep 7, 2004)

in the past 3 days the stalling stop since i made sure that i have lots of fuel....  weird thou...i wonder hmmm fuel pump.... oh nevamind... now i have to deal w/ the transmission :fluffy:


----------

